# disque dur endommagé!!! Comment récupérer les donnes?



## chicofajardo (26 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un iMac G5, disque dur "wdc2500js". 

Du jour au lendemain mon ordi ne redémarrer plus.

J'ai essayé de vérifier et réparer avec disque utilitaire, mais il y des msgs des erreurs.

J'ai acheté un dd externe, j'ai instalé mac os 10.4 et j'essais de faire monter mon dique dur (imac) sur mon dd externe. Ne marche pas. J'arrive à voir le dd (imac) sur disque utilitaire, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire monter.

Comment je peux faire pour récuperer mes donnes de ce disque dur (imac)?

Merci pour votre aide

Chico


----------



## Flibust007 (26 Septembre 2008)

Tu ne peux pas te faire aider par un copain qui possède un Mac et essayer le mode "target" ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2008)

chicofajardo a dit:


> J'ai essayé de vérifier et réparer avec disque utilitaire, mais il y des msgs des erreurs.



msgs c'est pour messages?
t'as tout de suite economisé 4 lettres ( waow quel gain !) et obligé à décrypter 

lesquels?

il faut souvent faire plusieurs tentatives
( genre une dizaine)


----------



## SirG (9 Novembre 2008)

Je profite de ce fil ouvert pour venir moi aussi chercher du secours. 

Je tente de récupérer les données d'un des disques durs internes (IDE) de l'ordinateur de mon frère, qui tourne (l'ordinateur, pas mon frère ) sous XP. Le problème, c'est qu'en le branchant sur mon iMac (récemment renouvelé avec un disque de 500 Go et passé sous Leopard en 10.5.5), il n'apparaît pas dans le Finder, mais bien dans l'utilitaire de disques. Dans celui-ci, la première ligne (celle du support lui-même) n'est pas montable, ni réparable.  La seconde ligne, le bouton 'Monter' est activé mais un message d'erreur apparaît quand je clique dessus.



> Echec du montage
> Le disque «*disk3s1*» n'a pas pu être monté.
> 
> Essayez de le réparer avec Utilitaire de disque puis réessayez de le monter.



Mais pas moyen de le réparer car la commande n'est pas active. Je précise que j'ai fait ces opérations sous Leopard, pas depuis le DVD de Leopard, car je suis déjà en train de formater son autre disque dur en mode 7 passes sur mon PowerBook et que c'est long (plus de 20 heures) . Et le pire, c'est que j'ai encore deux disques à formater. De quoi occuper mon week-end.

Je tenterais bien un essai depuis XP (en le remontant sur son ordinateur), mais si je peux faire ça sur Mac, ça serait mieux pour moi.

Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## tora (9 Novembre 2008)

chicofajardo a dit:


> Comment je peux faire pour récuperer mes donnes de ce disque dur (imac)?



Essaye le truc que j'ai donné dans ce fil : vibromasseur + congélo.

Je ne garantis pas que ça marche à tous les coups, mais j'ai parfois réussi à faire redémarrer des disques durs qui semblaient pourtant HS. Ça vaut le coup d'essayer !

Bonne chance


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

ton frere travaille pour la CIA?
il est paranoaique aigu?
(ca se soigne)

 reformater en  effacement 7 passes...
non mais on reve...
Pourquoi?

certes c'est possible mais  pour les cas standards l'intérêt est minime
alors qu'un reformage classique, lui, suffit, et est  bien plus rapide


----------



## SirG (9 Novembre 2008)

Bon, la première solution me semble un peu artisanale, mais bon. :rateau:

Non, disons que je tiens à lui fournir un support clean, comme je sais qu'il ne connaît pas grand chose et qu'il fait sûrement des trucs qui rendent un système instable (je vous arrête tout de suite, car je pensais à installer/désinstaller, pas de nettoyage, éteindre à la tour, ...).

Bon, après un démarrage de sa tour, j'ai visité le bios pour régler un ou deux problèmes de démarrage puis j'ai lancé Windows en mode sans échec pour m'assurer de certaines choses, notamment quel était réellement le problème avec ce disque. En fait, il n'est pas non plus utilisable sous Windows, car il apparaît formaté en RAW. Une recherche sur Gogole plus tard et je tente les solutions proposées. A moins que l'un d'entre vous n'ait une solution sous Mac OSX pour ce genre de situation, au quel cas, je suis tout ouï (le vibro, je sais pas, mais je vais passer mon tour ).


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

le frigo ( ou congelo)  ca marche...des fois
 j'ai vu faire par un gars qui dirige un bon reseau de réparation


----------



## SirG (9 Novembre 2008)

Je vais tenter celle-là.


----------



## macbuse (17 Février 2009)

franchement je suis en plus du genre super super mefiant quand a la perte de données, je fais des sauvegarde de disque mais je suis en attente de mon disque commandé  pour faire une sauvegarde de ce disque qui a planté et bien evidement de ma faute bien sure mais franchement je vous assure que j'ai suivit la procedure pour creer une partoche pour windobe (pour pouvoir installer le logiciel pour mon gps et ma cam sony qui n'existe pas pour mac d'ailleurs !).
Cet os m'aura fait chier jusqu'au bout !!!

Mais bon j'ai juste perdu tous mes logiciels mac et plein plein de trucs mais je n'ai plus qu'a m'en prendre a moi meme.


----------

